# French refuses to deliver new Russian warships



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

This should be interesting... I remember they built some for South Africa that were never delivered for political reasons.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...an-sailors-from-boarding-warship-9869984.html

edit.... that should be France refuses or maybe French refuse.... seems I can't type and eat toast at the same time anymore...


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The French did the same with the Israeli Navy. However, that did not stop them from getting their hands on the vessels in question by other means. P.M. me if you are interested in the background story.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day cisco.sm.today.06:55.re:french refuse to deliver new russian warships.it would be politics at the moment,but they dont want to loose the contract.they will hand them over pretty soon.interesting post,regards ben27


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

I predict they'll sell them to another country friendly to Russia (first guess Belarus), which will then resell them to Russia.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes I saw that, good on the French!

They got a bargain at 2 for 1.2 billion euros.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Part of the sanctions re flight MH 70 ?.


----------



## Marcus C. Smith (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes, a bargain price for one, never mind two, and look at the "Quoted" exchange rate to the pound. I wish!!!!
Can't understand why our French allies are building warships for our still potential enemy. - (Yes, I know its all about the economy and jobs for the industry).
Perhaps modern technology has allowed for built in self-destruct? One push of a button from a remote allied installation and the bottom falls out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

For those of us who worked for M.F.C. and were still working for them at the end this situation is not unfamiliar regarding impounding.
Tunatownshipwreck, I also believe that the Russians may follow the Israeli 'pattern' of obtaining impounded Military vessels. Milla Brenner, my old Boss rules ok.(Jester)


----------



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't have any 'political' or other ideas on this matter, but being interested in the story I was ferreting around the net and discovered this; the stern portion of the ship was launched with champagne ceremony at Petersburg before being towed off to France for completion.
I'm no expert but I've never come across a vessel being launched 'bit by bit' so to speak.
Perhaps the following link may interest readers here, video and still pictures of the launch, but note that the video may take a while to load.

http://on.rt.com/ajck7u


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Check internet for the VLCC NORDIC CLANSMAN (1973) Built in two and joined afloat in a tidal basin... Port Glasgow. The first of similar method.

But there are plenty of ships built in different yards. Now or stern halves towed away or even put onto a barge... if not too small.

Two large Disney ships built in two different yards. The two halves were built laying in the same direction... to ensure identical heating from the sun!

Quite a few ships sections were built and towed away for completion.


----------



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the above Stephen, having looked into it a little further I can see that this has become fairly common practice, how ship building technology has changed over the years.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

A lesson on how to get your Warships out of France Google 'Operation Noa', some of my fellow MFC Crewmates will see a name they should recognise. There was also a Noa B involving a British Company which is not mentioned.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Adrian Walker said:


> Thanks for the above Stephen, having looked into it a little further I can see that this has become fairly common practice, how ship building technology has changed over the years.



I can tell more instances of 'surgery'.... way back in the before you were born!!!!(Thumb)

White Star's SUEVIC ran aground off the Lizard. Her bow was locked into the rocks so they used to dynamited to cut the ship into half. Towed to Southampton. Meanwhile, they built a new bow up on the Tyne then brought round it Southampton when the parts were joined and the ship made seaworthy for many years.

Lengthening.... that was done years ago also... even in the time of 'wooden walls'. 

Interesting stuff!!! I guess the Tyne taught the French to do it. (Jester)

Stephen


----------

